# Age to teach Force Fetching



## Billyhcc (Jan 9, 2009)

At what age do you teach a pup to force fetch?


----------



## stonebroke (Dec 16, 2004)

Billyhcc said:


> At what age do you teach a pup to force fetch?


It depends on the pup, of course, but the pup should be obedience trained first (sit, heel, come, etc.). You're probably looking at 9 to 12 months of age or possibly a little older for FF.


----------



## Chaws (Oct 12, 2007)

stonebroke said:


> Billyhcc said:
> 
> 
> > At what age do you teach a pup to force fetch?
> ...


Start formal obedience during the the 4th - 5th month of age and start the force fetch process with hold after adult teeth are fully in. All highly respectable training programs follow that as a timeline.


----------



## ND4LIFE (Sep 3, 2004)

depends on the breed as well.


----------



## perch head (Jul 6, 2005)

Once the adult teeth are in is the answer.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

perch head said:


> Once the adult teeth are in is the answer.


Correct

I get to do one for a friend in a couple of weeks that is 2 1/2 years, that should be fun :lol:


----------

